# What are "3s" and "5s"?



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello everybody. I have been reading up on threads that relate to spins and I have come across the terms like doing a 3s or a 5s. I think I may have come across reading a 7s somewhere as well. Please kindly enlighten me what these numbers stand for. Thanks in advance. Cheeers.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

a "3" is a 360, you can work the rest out ;-)


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

1's=180, 3's=360,5's=540,7's=720, 9's=900,10's=1080, fuck it too early for any more math 

oh yeah and 2's 4's 6's 8's usually mean faceplant


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yep. 270's, my specialty.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Many many thanks ETM, JeffreyCH and Donutz. Got it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

op...wutz ah ig88


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Yep. 270's, my specialty.


that could be a good thing if it's onto or coming off a rail! On jumps = pain.

Was learning back 5s this spring and did a perfect 450 edge catch straight to my dome. Helmets are a good thing in the park.


----------



## iechoi (Apr 20, 2012)

And two 2s make a 5.

Unrelated: Are you a Star Wars nerd?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Qball said:


> that could be a good thing if it's onto or coming off a rail! On jumps = pain.


Yeah, that's the ticket, yeah. Doing rails, yeah.

That's my story, yeah.


----------

